# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Druck auf Segelhand

## Jumpi

Hallo, habe bei zunehmenden Wind extrem viel Druck auf der Segelhand das geht soweit das mich das Segel aufs Wasser drckt. Woran liegt das? noch mehr Loose Leech?
Danke

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Hallo, habe bei zunehmenden Wind extrem viel Druck auf der Segelhand das geht soweit das mich das Segel aufs Wasser drckt. 
> Danke



Druck oder Zug?

----------


## Jumpi

Zug auf Segelhand und druck auf vordere Hand... habe mich an alles gehalten was angegeben worden ist.Habe schon den Tampen weiter nach hinten gelegt hilft alles nix.

----------


## onyx

Das hrt sich fr mich ein wenig nach falscher Krperhaltung an.

----------


## Jumpi

Es passiert ja nur wenn der Wind strker wird oder ist dann schonwieder umriggen angesagt? wenn ich im gleiten bin und in die Schlaufen gehe verliere ich auch extrem an Speed teilweise stehe ich dann wieder...

----------


## Ralph

Wie alt ist Dein Segel, und ist es korrekt aufgebaut? Wenn es, eines veralteten Schnitts wegen, oder aber durch zu wenig Vorlieksspannung, kein sog. Loose Leech hat, ist der Einsatzbereich stark eingeschrnkt, und Du bekommst Kontrollprobleme, kaum das Du die Gleitgrenze berschritten hast.

----------


## Old Rob

Wenn ich deine Beschreibung richtig lese, hast du Zug auf dem hinteren Arm UND Druck auf dem Mastarm. Du kommst damit aber ins Gleiten, aber wenn du in die Schaufen gehst, fllst du aus der Gleitfahrt. Irgendwie hrt sich das fr mich komisch an.
Der Segeltrimm scheint mir das eine Problem zu sein - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du verschieden Einstellungen versucht hast: Schothorn- und Vorliekspannung, Hhe Gabelbaum, Stellung und Lnge der Tampen.
Das andere Problem knnte an deiner Technik liegen. Irgend ein Fehler, der vielleicht nichts mal am Segel liegt.
Ich rate dir, die ganze Problematik mal mit einem Fachmann (Surflehrer, guter Surfer) zu besprechen. Er soll kontrollieren, ob dein Segel gut aufgeriggt ist - oder ob es allenfalls kaputt ist!
Ich habe auch schon meinen ehemaligen Surflehrer gefragt, ob er mal mein Segel ausprobieren wrde, weil ich Probleme damit hatte.
Vielleicht sind auch einige Lektionen Gleiten und Fussschlaufenfahren angesagt.

----------


## Begleiter

Ich versteh das mit dem Druck nicht. Wenn es ein Druck wre und das Segel dich aufs Wasser drckt, wrdest du ja Back stehen. Oder meinst du, dass das komplette Rigg dich zieht?

----------


## Old Rob

Zug auf Segelhand - Druck auf Masthand: geschieht dies gleichzeitig?
Was passiert dabei mit deinem Board - in welche Richtung will es.

Der Wind wird strker - du gehst in die Schlaufen - und verlierst Speed:
warst du zuvor wirklich im Gleiten?
und was passiert mit deinem Board - luvt es an (Nase in den Wind)?

----------


## Surf Maniac

Das ist ein Verhalten eines berpowerten RAF-Segels.

----------


## Jumpi

> Zug auf Segelhand - Druck auf Masthand: geschieht dies gleichzeitig?
> Was passiert dabei mit deinem Board - in welche Richtung will es.
> 
> Der Wind wird strker - du gehst in die Schlaufen - und verlierst Speed:
> warst du zuvor wirklich im Gleiten?
> und was passiert mit deinem Board - luvt es an (Nase in den Wind)?



Ja passiert gleichzeitig ich bekomme auf der Segelhand extreme Zugkrfte und auf der Masthand druck der mich bei zunehmendem Wind regelrecht aufs Wasser drckt . 
Habe auch gedacht liegt es vielleicht an zu viel WInd oder zu wenig Loose Leech.

----------


## FSchlue

Also die Antwort ist einfach wie schlicht: Dein Segel ist zu gro - alles andere ist Kse. Du fllst aus dem gleiten, weil dein Bord zu sehr anluvt und in den Wind schiet. Bau einfach einen halben qm weniger auf und dann viel Spa !
Viele Gre Frank

----------


## Jumpi

Ok danke dann lag ich also richtig.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo!

Um welches Segel auf welchem Board handelt es sich denn eigentlich genau? Irgendwie bezweifle ich die Erklrung mit dem zu grossen Segel, wrde nach deiner Beschreibung auch eher auf falschen Trimm tippen: Outhaul wurde gar noch nicht angesprochen, vielleicht ist das Segel einfach noch viel zu bauchig getrimmt? Auch eine weiche, weit ausgezogene Alugabel knnte den Effekt noch verstrken (je Wind im Segel, desto mehr Bauch).
Passt der Mast zum Segel bzgl. Hrte, Biegelinie und Durchmesser?

Und das Verhalten mit dem Fahrt verlieren beim in die Schlaufen gehen tnt fr mich nach zu wenig Zug bers Trapez und somit zu wenig Druck auf dem Mastfuss. Evtl. hilft hier die Gabel etwas hher zu stellen. Evtl. willst du auch zu frh nach hinten, das resultiert dann einerseits in Anluven und andererseits in einem bremsenden Heck.

Gruss Phil

----------

